# Flights Grounded @ Dallas Love Field



## Bob Dylan (Jul 25, 2022)

Just got a text Alert from Southeest Airlines that as of 11:00AM CDT, Mon 8/25, all Flights @ Love Field were Grounded due to a Live Shooting Incident in the Terminal.

No other details, Updates promised!


----------



## jiml (Jul 25, 2022)

__





Police: Woman opened fire in Dallas airport; cop shot her






www.msn.com


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 25, 2022)

jiml said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!!I I've got a friend that works @ Love Field but they're OFF on Mondays.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 25, 2022)

SAT got shot up in the arrivals pickup area in April of last year. Guess it's DAL's turn this time. Wonder which airport will be next. DFW? IAH? AUS?


----------



## Rover (Jul 26, 2022)

The authorities, for security, had everyone on both sides of the TSA checkin go outside and check back in. Just in case it was a co-ordinated terror attack.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 26, 2022)

Rover said:


> The authorities, for security, had everyone on both sides of the TSA checkin go outside and check back in. Just in case it was a co-ordinated terror attack.


Having watched several FOIA videos of the TSA and airport police casually returning handguns people attempted to bring onto aircraft I’m surprised we don't see more airport shootings. I’ve had a utility knife that went through several flights before being noticed but unlike a handgun small knives are confiscated and destroyed because they’re much too dangerous to hand back like a handgun.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 27, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> SAT got shot up in the arrivals pickup area in April of last year. Guess it's DAL's turn this time. Wonder which airport will be next. DFW? IAH? AUS?


Gotta be in Texas where everyone except me packs Heat!


----------

